# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  تعالوا نتخيل العالم بدون مهندسين ..!!

## دموع الغصون

*
Consider World without Engineers
لو عالمنا كان بدون مهندسين.. 
كيف رح تكون حياتنا.. 
تعالوا نتخيل ...


Computer Engineers
بدون وجود مهندسي الكمبيوتر





Electrical & Electronics Engineers
بدون مهندسي الإلكترونيات والكهرباء





Mechanical Engineers
بدون مهندسي الميكانيك



Communication Engineers
و بدون مهندسي الاتصالات





Aeronautical Engineers
و بدون مهندسي الطيران





Architects & Civil Engineers 
وأخيراً......بدون المهندسين المعماريين والمدنيين





ف احمدوا الله 100 مرة ،، إنه في مهندسين ومهندسات بالدنيا ^_^

راق لي 

*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*الحمدلله الف مرة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

طوق الياسمين 
راق لي تواجدكِ هنا 
ودي

----------


## rand yanal

ههههههههههههههههههه.. حلوين عجبوني .. 

طيب مبرمجين الحاسوب شو بالنسبة إلهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

والله المبرمجين بدونهم مافينا نعيش همه الأساس يعني انتو عالعين والرأس 
بس شو رأيك رند تفرجينا الحياه بدون مبرمجين حاسوب كيف رح تكون

----------


## rand yanal

ههههههههههههههههه.. على عيني ..

computer-user-cartoon.jpg


هاي الجهاز نفسه بحكي بدوني ما بتقدروا تعملوا إشي .. خخخخخخخ  :Smile:  :Smile: 

إنشاء تكون عجبتك دموع ؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

في ناس بالوجود هما الاساس الحياه بدونهم ولا شي...

----------


## دموع الغصون

> ههههههههههههههههه.. على عيني ..
> 
> computer-user-cartoon.jpg
> 
> 
> هاي الجهاز نفسه بحكي بدوني ما بتقدروا تعملوا إشي .. خخخخخخخ 
> 
> إنشاء تكون عجبتك دموع ؟؟


*آها أكيد عجبتني و الله ماحد قدكو انتو المبرمجين 
يسلمو كتير على مرورك ومشاركتك العطرة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> في ناس بالوجود هما الاساس الحياه بدونهم ولا شي...


*أكيد لكل فئة مكانتها المميزة بالحياة ودورها الفعال لحتى يكون دورنا تكاملي و نقدر نطور من حياتنا ونوصل لقدام
راق لي تعليقكِ " صديقة " ودي*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ييييييييي ألف الحمد له على وجودهم ..
كتير حبيت الفكرة .. راقت لي كمان 
يسلمو  :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

*يا عمي يا عمي و الله بجنن الموضوع عراسي دموع*

----------

